
Impact on mood and productivity of daily schedule - gnicholas
https://www.wsj.com/articles/how-to-be-healthier-happier-and-more-productive-its-all-in-the-timing-1514560647
======
smehtaca
Archived link: [https://archive.fo/ZdlW4](https://archive.fo/ZdlW4)

